# M&P 40 compact problems



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

my mp40c has this issue where it locks open with rounds still in the mag, and sometimes does not lock open on an empty mag. i also noticed the slide speed slows down every now and then (assumably from the slide catch pushing up on the slide when it shouldn't). 

and no-i am not contacting the slide catch during firing, so no ?'s or comments regarding this please. 

i sent it in to smith and they replaced the slide catch and spring, but the problem persists. they just sent me another shipping label to send it back again. 

i have met 2 folks at the range that had this issue with their mp's, does anyone else have these issues? if it was resolved, can you let me know how. thanx


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

The only issue I've ever had with mine was a faulty mag catch that was allowing the magazine to drop out of the gun while firing. They sent me a new mag catch and after some sanding down, it was fixed.

Does your problem happen with any magazine you use or just one in particular? If it's still happening after S&W fixed it, I would keep sending it back until they make it right. Also, make sure you aren't "limp-wristing" when you fire and are allowing the slide to cycle all the way back with full force.


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

RightTurnClyde said:


> The only issue I've ever had with mine was a faulty mag catch that was allowing the magazine to drop out of the gun while firing. They sent me a new mag catch and after some sanding down, it was fixed.
> 
> Does your problem happen with any magazine you use or just one in particular? If it's still happening after S&W fixed it, I would keep sending it back until they make it right. Also, make sure you aren't "limp-wristing" when you fire and are allowing the slide to cycle all the way back with full force.


thanx for your reply.

yeah it happens with several mags that i have.

i'm sure i'm not limp wristing it either. my mp45compact works flawwlessly.

hope they fix it the second time around.


----------

